# A sona based on me!



## Jiccs (Mar 6, 2019)

Here is the latest and hopefully final sona i'll ever make for myself, as this one is based on me and not some character or around a power/aesthetic.

Her name is Noa and this will act as a ref sheet for her.





Full credit for the base i used goes to Teranen on deviantart

Optional hair for the overachieving artist:





This one is in no way drawn or owned by me and all credit goes to Gem1ny also on deviantart


Back to Noa.

Personality:
A very analytical thinker that contemplates almost everything, but will throw caution and logic to the wind when it means having a good time or appeasing friends. This can go too far and show a bit of a crazy side sometimes but she will generally keep an even mind.

Posing:
Very laid back and sitting in the back corner eyeing everyone up or leaning against a wall, but can jump into the fun and action at a moments notice, so logical thinking or spontaneous action

Background:
Likes to hang out with friends, in the forest/hilly region to cool off and enjoy nature, or in a city where all the action is

Extra stuff: 
This section is just for the people a bit curious about her. I lied a bit at the beginning about the powers thing, as she originally did have a power. The periwinkle blue that is her markings was the basis of it before i changed her to represent me. She could produce a light blue substance from her claws that provided very beneficial and deadly effects. If a small drop or so is taken over time it provides immortality and an increase in attributes such as intellect, dexterity, and strength. Taking more than two drops is poisonous and can be fatal. There would be some circulating in her system constantly or as blood so she always benefited from the effects.

Any artists can use this in their art if she isn't interesting enough on her own, as I like the concept myself but didn't want it to overtake the character.

Hope you guys like her and a bit of art can get done of her

:3


----------



## Jiccs (Mar 9, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> You might wanna post this in “art exchanges and trades”. This isn’t the place for this sort of post.



Exchange and trades is only for asking for and offering to draw art,not where you put your ref


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 9, 2019)

Ohhh. Disregard me. I thought you were asking for requests.


----------



## Jiccs (Mar 9, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> Ohhh. Disregard me. I thought you were asking for requests.



You're fine, I just link this page whenever I ask someone for art of her.


----------

